# Drexel Winter 2010



## puzzlemaster (Dec 31, 2009)

Drexel Winter 2010 will take place on February 6th, 2010 in Philadelphia, PA. 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DrexelWinter2010

I'm excited


----------



## Kian (Dec 31, 2009)

Edit: No big cubes is definitely is a turnoff for me. It's also a week after DC so I'm not sure yet about this one.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 31, 2009)

this competition came in a time machine from caltech in 2005. Except add some magic in there.


----------



## blah (Dec 31, 2009)

Except Macky won't be there.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 31, 2009)

Good chance I'll be there. Must sub20 3x3 and sub5 BLD.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 31, 2009)

blah said:


> Except Macky won't be there.



Did you ask him? Princeton isn't that far away from Drexel. Could probably convince him to come.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Dec 31, 2009)

i wish there were more events though.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 1, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Except Macky won't be there.
> ...



True, but Nantes is pretty far away from Drexel.

I won't be able to make this one, oh well.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 3, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Oh, forgot that he's leaving for the spring semester.

I'll probably come to this one instead of DC. I was going to get a group together from school, but it wasn't possible to register everyone on time for DC.


Edit:
Would it be possible to add 4x4x4 or FMC? They would be very nice to have, but I'll probably attend anyway.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd like FMC or something...there's like 3 hours for the first round of 3x3. I'm assuming that that includes time for lunch though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 5, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> I'd like FMC or something...there's like 3 hours for the first round of 3x3. I'm assuming that that includes time for lunch though.



Indeed. The competition has so little events; I'm sure we could fit in something else.


----------



## Kian (Jan 5, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Indeed. The competition has so little events; I'm sure we could fit in something else.



Learn2few.

Anywho, I'm thinking I'm going to go, despite the lack of events. 4x4 and 5x5 would be wonderful, and it certainly seems possible given how much extra time we are certainly going to have with that schedule. I normally wouldn't go without more events but I'll be meeting someone in Philly anyway, so it seems silly to not compete while I'm there.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 9, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in doing a team double-BLD mystery event?

Teams would consist of one person in Chicago and one person at Drexel. Person A is given a cube and a phone. Person B is blindfolded and given a cube with the same scramble and a cell phone. B puts their hands on the timer and follows A's instructions.

If there's sufficient bandwidth, we could just do a regular Team BLD with separated teams.


----------



## Kian (Jan 9, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Would anyone be interested in doing a team double-BLD mystery event?
> 
> Teams would consist of one person in Chicago and one person at Drexel. Person A is given a cube and a phone. Person B is blindfolded and given a cube with the same scramble and a cell phone. B puts their hands on the timer and follows A's instructions.
> 
> If there's sufficient bandwidth, we could just do a regular Team BLD with separated teams.



While the phone choice seems like it would be extraordinarily difficult (seems like not being able to tell if the solver made an incorrect move would doom it, most likely), I would certainly be willing to try.

Also, I'm always down for regular team BLD, it's a whole lot of fun.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 9, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Would anyone be interested in doing a team double-BLD mystery event?
> 
> Teams would consist of one person in Chicago and one person at Drexel. Person A is given a cube and a phone. Person B is blindfolded and given a cube with the same scramble and a cell phone. B puts their hands on the timer and follows A's instructions.
> 
> If there's sufficient bandwidth, we could just do a regular Team BLD with separated teams.



Yes. If I go, who wants to be my partner in Chicago?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 9, 2010)

Not sure if I can make both this and DC. Hopefully.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 9, 2010)

Kian said:


> While the phone choice seems like it would be extraordinarily difficult (seems like not being able to tell if the solver made an incorrect move would doom it, most likely), I would certainly be willing to try.



It's only difficult if you mess up  But that's why it's Team *Double*-BLD!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll be there. Just registered. Be prepared for sub4 OHITA Magic pwnage.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 17, 2010)

haha i'm hoping for a sub 4.5 average for 2x2


----------



## Owen (Jan 18, 2010)

I might go, but I wish there was pyraminx and 5x5.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey,
I'll probably be in the area the night before and after.
To anyone that is planning to stay near-by: does anyone want to hang out at all the night before, or after the competition?
We could perhaps get a cubing dinner thing going?

I'll probably have nothing to do in Philly (besides tourist stuff, but I've already done that like 100x in my life in Philly  ), so if anyone plans to chill in Philly for a night or two, and has nothing to do, please post so.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 27, 2010)

I will now reveal that I am a Drexel Cuber by posting this advertisement I just made for the comp. 

If I'm ever in a position of power there will be more events


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 30, 2010)

So, apparently I have no 3x3s that I like.
Anyone have a dark-colored 3x3 that they'd be willing to sell/trade (possibly for white edison)?
I love all my other cubes apart from 4x4. Willing to trade QJ for mini QJ.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 30, 2010)

In one week it will just be finishing up!

I can't wait.


----------



## Kian (Feb 4, 2010)

6-12 inches of snow predicted for Philadelphia. Any news on whether this tournament is really going to happen?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh wow, I want to go to a comp, where is Drexel?

EDIT: Wow, I guess I'll just wait for one in BC/Ontario.


----------



## Kian (Feb 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Oh wow, I want to go to a comp, where is Drexel?



More than 1,500 miles from you.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 4, 2010)

Kian said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow, I want to go to a comp, where is Drexel?
> ...



Actually 1,267 miles. But thanks for trying.


----------



## Kian (Feb 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I was consider driving miles. And next time please do your own very simple research first instead of posing such an easily answerable question.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 4, 2010)

I know, I checked right after posting, I admit it was kind of a stupid question. I would be flying to the comps, not driving, that would take a driver.


----------



## joey (Feb 4, 2010)

Ooh, can't wait for the results of this comp


----------



## Kian (Feb 4, 2010)

joey said:


> Ooh, can't wait for the results of this comp





But really, I wouldn't be surprised to see another snowed out competition


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2010)

Kian said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, can't wait for the results of this comp
> ...



I'm a little worried about Chicago too. Jim, Shaden, Carson, and Chester are supposed to be coming by my house in Indiana on their way up there. At the time they arrive here, we're supposed to have 4 to 8 inches of snow.

I'm sure Bryan and Kevin can just run things without us (it's not supposed to be much snow in Chicago), but, well, I hope we make it there.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 4, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...


Snow is pretty much over here in CHicago.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 4, 2010)

The forecast is changing like every 10 mins lol...I'm sure by tomorrow night it'll be pretty obvious whether this competition will happen or not.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



They're currently predicting an inch of wet snow in Chicago between Friday morning and Saturday morning. Not enough to be a big problem, but still something. The problem for us is that it gets to be more as you go farther south.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 4, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Yeah, the weather really isn't looking good right now... I'm not going to drive through 8 inches of snow/sleet if it ends up being that. There will be a pit stop at Mike's for sure.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 4, 2010)

joey said:


> Ooh, can't wait for the results of this comp



Me neither


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 4, 2010)

I probably will not be attending, unless the weather forecast changes dramatically.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 4, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



So it would be you, Shaden, Carson, Chester, Mike, and his two daughters? I wonder if the WCA board would allow Mike's house to be a satellite location for the Chicago Open


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2010)

Bryan said:


> So it would be you, Shaden, Carson, Chester, Mike, and his two daughters? I wonder if the WCA board would allow Mike's house to be a satellite location for the Chicago Open


Actually, sadly, my daughters can't come to Chicago.  I'm very disappointed about that. (And so are they - Marie is now averaging 40 seconds, and was looking forward to showing it off.) But if it could be a satellite location, they could. 

And I'm really sorry to have hijacked this thread like this. We should take it to the Chicago thread. Please forgive me.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 4, 2010)

This competition may be an example of a potentially necessary snow delay WCA regulation. While I certainly wouldn't anticipate the Drexel organizers hitting any resistance from the WCA board if they want to reschedule, I don't see how it would hurt to put an official note (separate from the delegate report) that some potential issues (low turnout) are weather related. I also believe that this could help to tackle any possibility for this or other competitions of an event where the delegate can't make it due to weather issues.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea it'd be pretty nice if this was rescheduled..


----------



## Bryan (Feb 4, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Yea it'd be pretty nice if this was rescheduled..



Why reschedule? I'm sure the actual Drexel students will make it to the competition. 

They could schedule another competition for later.


----------



## BillB (Feb 4, 2010)

I was really looking forward to this comp since it's been so long since I've been able to make it to one. It's looking kind of iffy now. Ah well.

Bill


----------



## Kian (Feb 4, 2010)

Bryan said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Yea it'd be pretty nice if this was rescheduled..
> ...



Well one good reason would be if Bob couldn't get there. At least canceling it from a WCA perspective, then.

Anyway, as long as it's still on I'm coming, I'm just going to take the train so I don't have to worry about driving in the snow.

We should know more tomorrow night.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 5, 2010)

I just spoke to Bob about this... well, given the impending snow, and my flexibility, I guess I'll have to go to the competition. And I'll need to go Friday pretty early in the afternoon as well.

I will probably take a 1:45pm bus to Philadelphia. But once I get to Philadelphia, I'll have no idea what I'm doing. I was originally intending to take an early Saturday bus... so is there a spot on a floor where I can crash for the night somewhere?

And this is why I'm moving back to California.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyson said:


> I just spoke to Bob about this... well, given the impending snow, and my flexibility, I guess I'll have to go to the competition. And I'll need to go Friday pretty early in the afternoon as well.
> 
> I will probably take a 1:45pm bus to Philadelphia. But once I get to Philadelphia, I'll have no idea what I'm doing. I was originally intending to take an early Saturday bus... so is there a spot on a floor where I can crash for the night somewhere?
> 
> And this is why I'm moving back to California.


take me back to cali with you. Im REALLY getting pissed off at snow now


----------



## Tyson (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriously, does anyone have Carboni's number or something?


----------



## Tyson (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

So we just sent out a mass e-mail to everyone who registered. Regardless of what happens, Drexel will be holding another event on February 27.

The question we're trying to answer now is whether or not we should keep the one tomorrow on the 6th.

-Tyson


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So we just sent out a mass e-mail to everyone who registered. Regardless of what happens, Drexel will be holding another event on February 27.
> 
> ...



I don't want bus tickets to go to waste a second time.


----------



## Kian (Feb 5, 2010)

I just got the follow up email 



> Due to the weather forecast, we realize that transportation to and
> from the Philadelphia area will be quite difficult this weekend. In
> light of this, Drexel Cubers will be working to schedule another
> competition on February 27. The details will need to be confirmed by
> ...



So it sounds like it's on and there will be another one on the 27th. Kyle and I will be there. Am I correct to assume that both will have a WCA delegate?


----------



## blah (Feb 5, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


I spent 90 bucks on DC.


----------



## chris410 (Feb 5, 2010)

Good luck to everyone who is venturing out, I am hoping to attend the Feb 27th date.


----------



## Kian (Feb 5, 2010)

Just got a response from Drexel Cubers, seems that Tyson will definitely be there. I guess he's going down today like he mentioned earlier. Hopefully Bob will get there, too.

I have to talk to Kyle again but it I think we're just gonna take the train and if it doesn't work out, so be it. Worth a shot.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 5, 2010)

wow....my birthday is the 27th and i always spend it with family. Is this like my calling to stop cubing or something? this is 3 in a row now.


----------



## Kian (Feb 5, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> wow....my birthday is the 27th and i always spend it with family. Is this like my calling to stop cubing or something? this is 3 in a row now.



LOL. Enjoy your birthday with your family. We'll see you at MIT the next weekend! There are a few more Northeast comps in the works for the spring too, no worries.


----------



## Kian (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to make a decision in the morning. If the Drexel Cubers or Tyson has any further information tonight or tomorrow morning I would appreciate it if you would send out another email or post here. Thanks for keeping us up to date thus far, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 5, 2010)

blah said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...


I spent 183 bucks on DC.


----------



## Kian (Feb 5, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



I spent a million bucks on DC.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 5, 2010)

Kian said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



I'm already at Drexel. And I have every intention to take advantage of the weather, and hopefully win my second competition EVAR!


----------



## Kian (Feb 6, 2010)

Our road isn't plowed and it just doesn't seem to make much sense to push it today, so we're going to opt for the 27th instead. I hope those that do make it have a great time!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 6, 2010)

Yea no way i'm going through 5 inches of snow to get there...im out too...busy on the 27th too...so rowe i feel your pain  3 competitions in a row for me  couldnt go to DC because of a prior arrangement.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ha. Good thing I didn't try this. I've 2ft of snow thusfar. (they're calling for 3in more)
(2/3m for metric people)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ha. Good thing I didn't try this. I've 2ft of snow thusfar. (they're calling for 3in more)
> (2/3m for metric people)



Two feet is nothing, eh. Here in Canada...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 6, 2010)

Since they're going to have it on the 27th, are they going to open up the registration again?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 6, 2010)

Any results? Tyson? Blind world record?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 7, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Any results? Tyson? Blind world record?



I got a 13:55 5x5BLD........................DNF.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Any results? Tyson? Blind world record?
> ...



I know how you feel.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



i dont  anyway..i'm sure you'll get it tim...you're pretty much consistently under the WR.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 8, 2010)

Tyson said:


> and hopefully win my second competition EVAR!


whoops


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 8, 2010)

anyway, results are up...


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> anyway, results are up...



lol.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 9, 2010)

So, erm. What's happening with Drexel(2)?
Secondary registration? Similar schedule?


----------



## Pedro (Feb 9, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > and hopefully win my second competition EVAR!
> ...



Lol, you won just everything


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone know if another competition is actually happening on the 27th?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, Tim won everything


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 9, 2010)

Rowe should have won.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Rowe should have won.



lolz. this.


----------



## ianini (Feb 9, 2010)

Timothy dominated every event!


----------



## chris410 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats Tim! Wow!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 9, 2010)

ianini said:


> Timothy dominated every event!



Magic?


----------



## ianini (Feb 9, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Timothy dominated every event!
> ...



Almost every event.


----------



## moogra (Feb 9, 2010)

You still won every event. Wow, is that the first time someone sweeped in a competition more than like 5 events?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 9, 2010)

moogra said:


> You still won every event. Wow, is that the first time someone sweeped in a competition more than like 5 events?



This one's close, depends how you count the multi blind results: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ShristiOpen2009


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 9, 2010)

Anybody know if there re-opening the registration for the Drexel comp on the 27th?
Are we even having a competition on the 27th?

EDIT: Ahh, I could've possibly came in 2nd in so many events if I went.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 9, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> moogra said:
> 
> 
> > You still won every event. Wow, is that the first time someone sweeped in a competition more than like 5 events?
> ...



http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ShanghaiOpen2008

This competition gets close, as well, but not AS close as Shristi.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 9, 2010)

From what I heard, they are not doing an event on 2/27.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 10, 2010)

Tyson said:


> From what I heard, they are not doing an event on 2/27.



Damnnnn


----------



## Kian (Feb 26, 2010)

So it turned out to be a good thing they're not doing the event on the 27th. We're getting hammered by snow again today and tomorrow in the Northeast, so it would have affected yet another competition.


----------

